# Hello all.



## David Carr (Sep 20, 2019)

Hello all,


I was born and raised in Florida and with the exception of a few years in Alabama I’ve lived here all my life. I was lead to this sight from a Chris Morejohn google search. I saw a skiff build on “Project dream boat” and started doing research and here I am LOL. That being said, I’ve built a hand full of boats over the years and I believe I will start building a 16-foam core skiff in just a few weeks. I will start by building two models first 1/16th scale then 1/4 scale then full size.

I hope I will not only be able to glean info from this forum but be a positive contributor as well.


David


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

You better be a fast mover or these guys will wear you out asking for updates. 
Welcome!


----------



## David Carr (Sep 20, 2019)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You better be a fast mover or these guys will wear you out asking for updates.
> Welcome!


LOL Smack are you out in Texas?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

David Carr said:


> LOL Smack are you out in Texas?


Yessir middle coast


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

LOL* infinity squared.


----------



## David Carr (Sep 20, 2019)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Yessir middle coast


Victory?


----------



## David Carr (Sep 20, 2019)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Yessir middle coast


Smack are you still catching those big azz trout? How old is your boy now, like 6 or 7?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

David Carr said:


> Smack are you still catching those big azz trout? How old is your boy now, like 6 or 7?


I’ve caught a few 26-28” this year, didn’t get to wade much this spring due to knocking out some projects at the ranch. I’ll be giving them hell again soon now that it’s cooling off. 
Colden will be 5 on December 23rd.


----------



## David Carr (Sep 20, 2019)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I’ve caught a few 26-28” this year, didn’t get to wade much this spring due to knocking out some projects at the ranch. I’ll be giving them hell again soon now that it’s cooling off.
> Colden will be 5 on December 23rd.



That is awesome brother. Good to here from you. I don't see many builds on this forum, I thought there would be a bunch...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

David Carr said:


> That is awesome brother. Good to here from you. I don't see many builds on this forum, I thought there would be a bunch...


There are quite a few, some are buried. Post #7 on this thread:

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/conchfish.70576/


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

David Carr said:


> That is awesome brother. Good to here from you. I don't see many builds on this forum, I thought there would be a bunch...


Nah, this is like a Texas road crew...1 guy builds and the rest of us watch and complain.


----------



## David Carr (Sep 20, 2019)

TX_Brad said:


> Nah, this is like a Texas road crew...1 guy builds and the rest of us watch and complain.


----------



## David Carr (Sep 20, 2019)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> There are quite a few, some are buried. Post #7 on this thread:
> 
> https://www.microskiff.com/threads/conchfish.70576/


Thanks bro, Ill check um out.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

TX_Brad said:


> Nah, this is like a Texas road crew...1 guy builds and the rest of us watch and complain.


Sounds like the BHP meter guys. One guy knocking it out and a whole pack are watching, leaning on things and telling stories about back when they did it they did it differently.


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Sounds like the BHP meter guys. One guy knocking it out and a whole pack are watching, leaning on things and telling stories about back when they did it they did it differently.


I see we both work on oil & gas with similar experiences


----------

